# Puppy cut?



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok, I wanted to grow out Mickey's hair, but I am now thinking about a puppy cut for the summer. I am so torn. Can anyone post a picture of your baby with a puppy cut? I would soooo appreciate it!








Thanks in advance!


Jenny & Mickey


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Ok, I wanted to grow out Mickey's hair, but I am now thinking about a puppy cut for the summer. I am so torn. Can anyone post a picture of your baby with a puppy cut? I would soooo appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Go into picture posts, there's a ton of new pics in there with recent pics of different cuts. Puppy cuts are nice for the summer, but make sure you're clear when you tell the groomer what you want.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Ok, I wanted to grow out Mickey's hair, but I am now thinking about a puppy cut for the summer. I am so torn. Can anyone post a picture of your baby with a puppy cut? I would soooo appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just remembered. My dogs are going to the groomer tomorrow. I'll post a pic when I get home.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey thanks for the info! And I can't wait to see the pics! your babies are adorable!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Here's a picture of Bonnie in her modified puppy cut. Ears are short, but body hair is not quite as short - not shaved.

[attachment=8916:attachment]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

these were just taken a couple of days ago after i gave him a bath and trim:
[attachment=8918:attachment]

[attachment=8917:attachment]
his true cuteness is always captured outside..lol, but this was taken early june before i trimmed his ears and tail down:
[attachment=8919:attachment]


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> these were just taken a couple of days ago after i gave him a bath and trim:
> [attachment=8918:attachment]
> 
> [attachment=8917:attachment]
> ...



Those pictures are TOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE. I love the way you cut his hair. I love his ears....LOL


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Massimo Looks really cute, love the new cut.







I wish you could come do my dogs.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> these were just taken a couple of days ago after i gave him a bath and trim:
> [attachment=8918:attachment]
> 
> [attachment=8917:attachment]
> ...



Massimo is adorable and I love his cut. He has the brightest white hair. What shampoo do you use?


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sammy Maree







Max







Sammy Maree







Max

My babies puppy cut


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Hey thanks for the info! And I can't wait to see the pics! your babies are adorable![/B]




My dogs are still at the groomers, but here's a really cute puppy cut.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=13461


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=216134
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes that is a cute puppy cut.

















Can't wait to see pics of your babies new cut!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Those pictures are TOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE. I love the way you cut his hair. I love his ears....LOL[/B]


why, thank you!!







chulita is a doll, and i love her new cut!











> Massimo Looks really cute, love the new cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you for the kind compliment!







can't wait to see your 2 after their grooming session! 



> Massimo is adorable and I love his cut. He has the brightest white hair. What shampoo do you use?[/B]


thanks! this last time, i actually used a puppy shampoo and MY conditioner really watered down...LOL i didn't have any grooming products on hand...i thought his hair was gonna be he!! to brush out, but it wasn't that bad!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I Finally got them back from the groomer. I swear I will never understand why it's always hit and miss with these guys. Last trip for Mikey he was absolutely perfect, but this time the MORON shaved the bridge of Mikey's nose, which I told her over and over again, not to ever do, but to just to trim the short hair out of his eyes.







I have to say..that of all the things in life at the moment, finding a good groomer is the most upsetting and frustrating. If I could only learn to do them myself.







Anyway here's a picture of what they look like.










[attachment=8955:attachment]


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

> I Finally got them back from the groomer. I swear I will never understand why it's always hit and miss with these guys. Last trip for Mikey he was absolutely perfect, but this time the MORON shaved the bridge of Mikey's nose, which I told her over and over again, not to ever do, but to just to trim the short hair out of his eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awwwwww I think they look adorable! As does everyone else's puppy cut. I think that's what I am going to do. 
Now my problem is.... which groomer? The place Harley goes to (my dad's BEST friend, our Lhasa) always just shaves him. They are very nice people, which is why my dad goes there, but I am a little wary that they might just shave him. 
BUT, I have taken him once before and he came out ok. I had just asked for a belly shave and a paw pad trim when I was thinking of growing his hair out. 
I will probably give them a shot, maybe next weekend.
I appreciate all the adorable pics! And I'll post some of Micka mouse when he gets done.
I am so nervous!!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I Finally got them back from the groomer. I swear I will never understand why it's always hit and miss with these guys. Last trip for Mikey he was absolutely perfect, but this time the MORON shaved the bridge of Mikey's nose, which I told her over and over again, not to ever do, but to just to trim the short hair out of his eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwwww.......HE LOOKS SO CUTE!!! AND SO HAPPY. 

Though I am only on my second groomer (and my first wasn't bad at all) I can understand your frustration. My new groomer picked up on some MINOR mistakes that my orginal groomer did with Chulita's last hair cut...LIKE cutting her "mustache" I was a bit annoyed with that. She's NEVER done that before so I don't know what got into her this last time when I took Chulita to her. 

But IT WILL GROW IN....and sooner than you know it.


----------

